# The Total Lunar Eclipse through telescope this morning.



## Alex (8/10/14)

http://www.reddit.com/r/spaceporn/comments/2inrex/the_total_lunar_eclipse_through_my_telescope_this/

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## rogue zombie (8/10/14)

Stunning!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (8/10/14)

Nice photo @Alex - what is interesting though; A total lunar eclipse will occur between the two Blood Moons of 2014 and
the two of 2015. Although a Blood Moon Tetrad falling on the Jewish holidays is something of a statistical improbability, eight fall between AD 1and AD 2100. After this eighth tetrad is complete, another will not happen for 600 years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (8/10/14)

It looks beautiful!! Thank you @Alex


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alex (8/10/14)

johan said:


> Nice photo @Alex - what is interesting though; A total lunar eclipse will occur between the two Blood Moons of 2014 and
> the two of 2015. Although a Blood Moon Tetrad falling on the Jewish holidays is something of a statistical improbability, eight fall between AD 1and AD 2100. After this eighth tetrad is complete, another will not happen for 600 years.
> 
> View attachment 12820



Thanks for the info, I've been following that aspect very closely.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (9/10/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (9/10/14)

Stunning time lapse photo @Alex

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/10/14)

stunning!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (9/10/14)

Beautiful!!! 


Sent with the Reo Thor


----------



## SmokelessFire (9/10/14)

Very nice!


----------

